# My Current Girls



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

My girls <3

I am completely in love with them, they are the cutest things.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They are lovely!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, they are precious! <3


----------



## BonsaiMICE (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow very lovely colours!


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks! I'm hoping to breed in the near future


----------

